# Neues Filtersystem.



## dragsterrobby (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,
wir möchten uns ein neues __ Filtersystem zulegen und zwar:
 NaturaGart Langzeitfilter Nr. 35006 allerding ohne die die 5 Organik-Matten aus Jute und statt dessen den Filterschaum für die 5 Module in auf/absteigener ppi.
Den UV-Anlage TMC 55 Watt Modell 2015
Was haltet ihr von der Anlage oder evtl. hat ja schon einer Erfahrung damit.
Für Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.
http://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teich...lter-komplett/NaturaGart-Langzeit-Filter.html


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Mai 2016)

Hole Dir den gebraucht aus den kleinanzeigen....
1m hoch gepumpter Stapelfilter.....
einige waren nicht mit dem Filter zufrieden...wegen dem Reinigungsaufwand...Schwämme quetscben..

Ich hatte die Kisten mal zu liegen....und dann schnell weiterverkauft....

Für kleine Teiche....OK...
Beachte auch die maximale Durchflussrate....
Für 900 Euro mehr gibt es den Aquaforte TF....und der hat sich im Nachbarforum in einem Dauertest schon gut gehalten..


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo Günter,
das ist doch nicht als Ersatz für Deine jetzige Anlage gedacht, oder ? Wenn ich mich richtig an den Katalog erinnere, dann sind die NG-Filtereinheiten für max 5 m³/h Durchfluß entworfen. Von der Größe her ist das ja auch eine 200 l-Filtertonne, und mehr würde ich von dem Kasten nicht erwarten (also weniger Leistung als von einer 200 l __ Hel-X Tonne).
Was mir an dem System nicht gefällt, ist der Kastenaufbau, für den ich das Teichwasser einen Meter hochpumpen muß - das kostet ordentlich Strom, und das finde ich nicht gerade zeitgemäß.


----------



## mariohbs (12. Mai 2016)

dragsterrobby schrieb:


> NaturaGart Langzeitfilter Nr. 35006 allerding ohne die die 5 Organik-Matten aus Jute und statt dessen den Filterschaum für die 5 Module in auf/absteigener ppi.



Also ich habe den Filter im Einsatz und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich genau den Filterschaum nicht mehr im Einsatz sondern den Grobfilter + 7x den Feinfilter mit den Organikmatten. Die Filterschäume sauber zu bekommen ist so eine "Drecksarbeit" - grad bei den Feinen - das ich es schnell aufgegeben habe. Da bist schnell mal 2 Stunden am Putzen 

Die Organikmatten spüle ich immer mal mit Schlauch und starken Strahl ab, dann kann man die auch länger verwenden. Ich will jetzt aber mal mit Filtervlies probieren, bestellt ist schon aber noch nicht da. 

Vom Durchfluss her ist er bis zu 70l/min ausgelegt. Ich fahre ihn mit ca. 75l/min ohne Probleme und ohne Gefahr das da was überläuft. 

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## dragsterrobby (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
habe gestern mal die Auflistung mit Preisen vom Langzeitfilter Nr. 35006 bekommen.
Puh, mir wurde ganz anders weit über 1.000 EUR und ein Ende ist noch nicht in Sicht, mit der Verrohrung, Schläuche usw.
Und wenn ich dann noch berücksichtige, wie offt und wie schwer das Teil zu säubern ist.
Ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen, das ich seit letztem Jahr 70% Schwerbehindert bin, wegen einer unheilbaren Lungenkrankheit!
Genau das ist der Grund, warum wir es uns leichter machen wollten.
Habe jetzt schon einen Filterbauer in Uelzen angeschrieben bei dem ich mal war. Bei E-Bay ist sein Name algenprobleme
Mal sehn was da möglich ist.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Mai 2016)

Mit diesen Filtern kommst Du dann vom Regen in die Traufe....
Nichts gegen Patronenfilter.oder IBC mit Schaumstoffmatten....

Günstiger TF und eine Helixkammer dahinter.
Entweder gepumpt...oder besser per Schwerkraft....


----------



## larsfriedrich (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe den Filter jeztt seit 2 Wochen in Betrieb nur mit 2 Vertikal Filtern und den NG UVC Klärer. Durfte schon 4mal putzen.
Ich hatte vorher einen OASE Screenmatic 18 und OASE Bitron 55. Die haben nicht zufriedenstellend gearbeitet. Das Wasser war überhaupt nicht mehr klar und diese Jahr im Frühjahr wurde es dann immer extremer.
Jetzt nach 2 Wochen habe ich schon wieder Sicht auf den Boden und wurde sagen ~40cm sind schon klar. Die Standzeit ist jetzt bei 3 Tagen ohne putzen und die Filter sind ~ zur Hälfte dicht. Laut NG soll sich das ja verlängern wenn das Wasser mal sauber ist.
Geputzt habe ich nie länger wie 30 Minuten die feinen sind etwas mühselig aber die groben gehen einfach saube.

Grüße


----------



## dragsterrobby (13. Mai 2016)

larsfriedrich schrieb:


> ich habe den Filter jeztt seit 2 Wochen in Betrieb nur mit 2 Vertikal Filtern und den NG UVC Klärer. Durfte schon 4mal putzen.



Na ja, genau darum geht es mir ja auch langfristig.
Möchte nicht Sklave meines Filters werden, das hatte ich alles schon und jetzt mit meiner Behinderung wird es eher noch schwerer für mich.


----------



## dragsterrobby (13. Mai 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Mit diesen Filtern kommst Du dann vom Regen in die Traufe....
> Nichts gegen Patronenfilter.oder IBC mit Schaumstoffmatten....



und wie ist es mit diesem?
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Mai 2016)

Wenn das Zeugs, was ein TF oder EBF aus dem Wasser holt in dem IBC kompostiert wird....

Am Anfang der Filterkette am Besten einen sich automatisch abreinigenden Filter
...
Ist aber nur meine Meinung....angefangen habe ich mit Spaltsieben USIII....
Jetzt mit TF und LH alles.wesentlich entspannter und sparsamer....


----------



## Nori (13. Mai 2016)

Man braucht ne Lochsäge und ne Stichsäge und dann sind noch etwa für 50,- € Rohre und Fittings anzusetzen. Dazu noch die Matten - ich denke für etwa 250,- €  plus den IBC hat man so ein Ding in einem Tag selbst gebastelt.
Schon stark dafür über 1000,- € zu verlangen ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## dizzzi (13. Mai 2016)

larsfriedrich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe den Filter jeztt seit 2 Wochen in Betrieb nur mit 2 Vertikal Filtern und den NG UVC Klärer. Durfte schon 4mal putzen.
> Ich hatte vorher einen OASE Screenmatic 18 und OASE Bitron 55. Die haben nicht zufriedenstellend gearbeitet. Das Wasser war überhaupt nicht mehr klar und diese Jahr im Frühjahr wurde es dann immer extremer.
> Jetzt nach 2 Wochen habe ich schon wieder Sicht auf den Boden und wurde sagen ~40cm sind schon klar. Die Standzeit ist jetzt bei 3 Tagen ohne putzen und die Filter sind ~ zur Hälfte dicht. Laut NG soll sich das ja verlängern wenn das Wasser mal sauber ist.
> ...


Ich habe den SM36 mit Bitron C110W und das Wasser ist klar. Dieses Jahr habe ich den UVC-Klärer fast gar nicht an. Und alles ist klar. Ich habe zwar erst 1x im Herbst die Schwämme gereinigt, aber das war ohne Kraftaufwand oder irgendwelcher Probleme durchzuführen.
Vielleicht war ja dein SM18 etwas unterdimensioniert für deine Teichgröße/Fischbesatz...

LG

Udo


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Schon stark dafür über 1000,- € zu verlangen ....


Erstens liegt das Grundgebot bei 599,-, zweitens nennt man das freie Marktwirtschaft. Es besteht ja kein Kaufzwang.


----------



## dragsterrobby (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo, 


dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich habe den SM36 mit Bitron C110W und das Wasser ist klar. Dieses Jahr habe ich den UVC-Klärer fast gar nicht an. Und alles ist klar. Ich habe zwar erst 1x im Herbst die Schwämme gereinigt, aber das war ohne Kraftaufwand oder irgendwelcher Probleme durchzuführen.
> Vielleicht war ja dein SM18 etwas unterdimensioniert für deine Teichgröße/Fischbesatz...



Sorry aber ihr sprecht in Rätseln, was ist SM36 oder SM18



Christine schrieb:


> Erstens liegt das Grundgebot bei 599,-, zweitens nennt man das freie Marktwirtschaft. Es besteht ja kein Kaufzwang.



weil wir uns kennen und ich schon öfter bei ihm war, würde ich den auch für 650,-EUR bekommen plus Transport.


----------



## larsfriedrich (13. Mai 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich habe den SM36 mit Bitron C110W und das Wasser ist klar. Dieses Jahr habe ich den UVC-Klärer fast gar nicht an. Und alles ist klar. Ich habe zwar erst 1x im Herbst die Schwämme gereinigt, aber das war ohne Kraftaufwand oder irgendwelcher Probleme durchzuführen.
> Vielleicht war ja dein SM18 etwas unterdimensioniert für deine Teichgröße/Fischbesatz...
> 
> LG
> ...



Laut Hersteller war er sogar ein wenig überdimensioniert wenn man den Datenblättern glauben kann.
Was mich stört sind die Folgekosten 2x Transpormotor defekt, Starter der Lampe kaputt. Jetzt wo 2/3 der Wassermenge nach der UVC nicht durch den Filter laufen wird das Wasser wieder klar. So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein. 

Mit SM 18 oder 36 ist Screenmatic gemeint.


----------



## dragsterrobby (14. Mai 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Filter im Einsatz und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich genau den Filterschaum nicht mehr im Einsatz sondern den Grobfilter + 7x den Feinfilter mit den Organikmatten. Die Filterschäume sauber zu bekommen ist so eine "Drecksarbeit" - grad bei den Feinen - das ich es schnell aufgegeben habe. Da bist schnell mal 2 Stunden am Putzen



Hallo,
meine Frage ist, wie genau geht das reinigen vor sich?
Deckel ab, dann die einzelnen Module runter nehmen und die Filterschäume/matten einzeln entnehmen und reinigen/spühlen?
Ich weiß doofe Frage aber ich muß halt wissen und einschätzen, ob ich es mit meiner Behinderung hin bekomme.
Danke euch schon mal.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Mai 2016)

Zu den NG Filtern wurde Dir doch.jetzt von jemanden mit Erfahrung abgeraten.....wegen dem Reinigungsaufwand.

Oase Screenmatic...
Mit dendefekten Screenmatic Motoren kam öfter vor.
Ebenso seitlich verschlissene Screenmatic Bänder.

Hier im Gebrauchtmarkt wird einer angeboten,  wo der Motor nach 3 Monaten futsch war.

Bei Deiner Teichgrösse benötigtst Du einen oder zwei screenmatic.....
Biokammer danach benötigst Du vermutlich  bei Koi sowieso noch...
Und dann rechne Dir die Diff. zu einem günstigen TF aus.......


----------



## mariohbs (14. Mai 2016)

dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Deckel ab, dann die einzelnen Module runter nehmen und die Filterschäume/matten einzeln entnehmen und reinigen/spühlen?



Also abhängig von dem was man nimmt / aufbaut - Schwämme müssen natürlich raus und dann mir ordentlich drücken und quetschen oder Hochdruckreiniger und so sauber gemacht werden. 

Bei den Feinfiltern nehme ich die Module nur runter und spüle mit einem harten Strahl von oben den Dreck von der Organikmatte ohne diese aus dem Modul zu nehmen. Das reicht schon um die zu reinigen.


----------



## dragsterrobby (14. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank, das bekommen wir schon hin.
Wichtig ist für mich das du zufrieden bist und es empfehlen kannst.


----------



## mariohbs (14. Mai 2016)

dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Wichtig ist für mich das du zufrieden bist und es empfehlen kannst.



Also Stand heute kann ich den Filter wirklich empfehlen. *Meine Anforderungen* erfüllt er vollständig. Einzig der Formulierung "Langzeitfilter" stehe ich etwas skeptisch gegenüber aber die wirkliche Standzeit ist halt von der Anzahl Module und der Jahreszeit sowie dem "Dreck" von außen abhängig. Im Moment muss ich da einmal die Woche ran, dann sind die Feinfilter dicht. Im letzten Sommer waren es dann so um die 3-4 Wochen bis er "Voll" war. 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## koiteich1 (14. Mai 2016)

Hi Günter
Ich würde mir die ganze Sache nochmals überlegen und wenn es sein muss noch etwas warten sparen und dann was richtiges kaufen.
Da du ja eh leider behindert bist und dir die Arbeit dann doch nicht so leicht fällt würde ich an deiner Stelle doch einen Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter verbauen.
Am Anfang denkt man ach das bischen Filterschwämme reinigen mach ich doch mit links.
dachte ich auch mal.
Aber irgendwann geht es einem doch auf den Sa... wenn man öfters reinigen muss und kann nicht so wie man will.
Denke auch mal daran wenn du im Bett liegst und kannst nicht.
Deine Frau wird sich bedanken.
meine hatte sich damals bedankt als ich krank war und sie sollte oder musste die Filterbürsten reinigen 
Habe mir dann einen Vliesfilter zugelegt und dann war nur noch das Vlies ab zu schneiden.
Trommelfilter ist noch einfacher.
Überlege es dir gut was du für einen Aufwand auf dich nehmen willst.


----------



## dragsterrobby (15. Mai 2016)

Danke Mario und Armin.

Ok Armin aber ich bin fast 70 Jahre und dann meine Krankheit, ist mir einfach zuviel Geld!


----------



## koiteich1 (15. Mai 2016)

Hi Günter
Weis ja nicht was du ausgeben willst.
Dachte nur an wenig oder einfache Arbeit mit dem Filter.
Muss aber auch nicht neu sein.
Gebraucht bekommt man die Teile als mal recht günstig.
Wobei günstig auch wieder für den ein oder anderen teuer sein kann.
Nur wenn ich sehe was du für Vorschläge machst (IBC Filter bei Ebay) sind die Preise nicht sehr weit entfernt von einem gebrauchtem Vliesfilter.
DeinTeich hat 25m³
Du könntest mit einem Screenmatic 36 und zusätzlicher Biokammer hinkommen wenn der Fischbesatz nicht so hoch ist.
Das Teil gibt es auch ohne Motor und so um die 400€ als mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen drinn.
Hatte so einen an meinem alten Teich und das reinigen der Schwämme war recht einfach.
Ablauf öffnen Schwämme von oben mit Teichwasser abspritzen und dabei ausdrücken.
Habe gerade gesehen das du doch einiges bei dir schwimmen hast da müsste die Biologie hinter dem Filter etwas größer werden.
Gib doch mal an was du bereit bist aus zugeben
Lass dir aber bitte nicht von irgend einem Händler was aufdrehen ohne vorher hier nochmals nach zu fragen denn die wollen alle nur verkaufen !!


----------



## dragsterrobby (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
das Problem ist, das ich nicht mehr Auto fahre also kann ich mir nichts gebrauchtes anschauen!
Eine Biotec 36 Sceenmatic hab ich für 400,-EUR bei e-bay Anzeigen nicht gefunden.
Wird ja auch so gereinigt wie meine Biotec 12, die aber zu klein ist!
Ausgeben würde ich bis max 1.000EUR


----------



## koiteich1 (15. Mai 2016)

Den Screenmatic wirst du auch für das Geld nicht finden.
Glaube das war der Screenex ohne den Motor.
Die Teile stehen auch nicht jeden Tag drinne.
Immer wieder schauen Ebay-Kleinanzeigen Quoka usw.
Viele Verkäufer versenden auch und für so einen Filter kommen ca. 50€ Versand auf einem zu.


----------



## dragsterrobby (15. Mai 2016)

Danke dir erstmal, werde mal bissel rumstöbern.


----------



## juerg_we (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo günter,
also ich kann mich nur thorsten anschliessen,bei dir würde ich auch nur tf oder etwas automatisches anbieten.
hast du niemanden der dir beim selbstbau unter die arme greifen könnte?(hilfe bekämst du von uns denke ich genug)
weil dass ist die billigste und auch meist in dieser preisklasse die beste lösung.was da mancher für ein "plastikeimer mit zubehör"anbietet
finde ich ziemlich teuer,aber wenns nicht anders geht muss man diesen weg mit kaufen gehen,aber dann bevor du kaufst erst hier reinstellen,
damit du nicht die katze im sack kaufst.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## dragsterrobby (15. Mai 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Du könntest mit einem Screenmatic 36 und zusätzlicher Biokammer hinkommen wenn der Fischbesatz nicht so hoch ist.



Hab noch einmal geschaut im Katalog und auch ein gefunden, hier: 
 
* Oxi-Modul NaturaGart VF-8 *


----------



## koiteich1 (15. Mai 2016)




----------



## dragsterrobby (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo und moin moin,
ihr könnt das alles wahrscheinlich nicht versteh!
Ich möchte einfach ein Kompaktsystem was ich bediehnen kann und meine Frau auch, da ich leider alle 3 Monate ins Krankenhaus muß.
Biotec 12 und Biotonne auf engsten Raum 1,85m x 1,20m, bekomme ich vom Bewegungsablauf nicht mehr hin!
Genau deswegen soll die Biotonne weg, aus Platz und Bewegungsgründen.
Der Hozelook Druckfiler läuft auf der anderen Seite vom Teich und macht bis auf ab und an mal ziehen um den Schmutz raus zulassen.
Ich möchte es mir nur erleichtern!
Wie ihr sehen könnt ist mein Wasser sauber aber ich muß weiter denken.
Aber um diese Wasserquallität hin zubekommen, müssen wir 5-6 mal am Tag die Biotec 12 kontrolieren und das Spaltsieb säubern! So, wer schafft das, außer man ist Rentner aber gesund!
Die Biotonne ist das schlimmste vom Arbeitsablauf her, das waschen und spülen der Schwämme, dazu kommt das sie ca. zu 1/3 eingebuddelt ist, damit der Ablauf auf den Bachlauf läuft. Die Tonne machen wir je nach Bedarf aber min. 2x im Jahr und zum Herbst aber wie gesagt, mit meiner Körperlichen beschaffenheit geht das nicht mehr.
Es nützt mir nichts Armin wenn du dann solche  Smileys postest.
Auf dem 1. Foto sieht man den Bachlauf, auf dem letzten Foto seht ihr rechts den Einlauf vom Hozelook.


----------



## koiteich1 (16. Mai 2016)

Hi Günter
der Smiley ist ja auch nicht böse gemeint.
Der kam nur zustande weil du oben den Screenmatic zitiert hast und unten den Nature Gart vorstellst.
Du wirst oder könntest ohne zusätzlichen Biofilter Probleme mit deinen 25m³ bekommen.
die Klarheit deines Wassers sagt nicht aus das die Wasserwerte stimmen.
und mit zu wenig Biologie kannst du die Schadstoffe nicht abbauen.
Ich verstehe dein Problem das du so wenig Arbeit wie möglich haben willst und es so einfach wie möglich sein soll.
Aber fast alle Filter die mit Schwämmen oder Bürsten laufen werden auf kurz oder lang Arbeit verursachen.


----------



## dragsterrobby (16. Mai 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> die Klarheit deines Wassers sagt nicht aus das die Wasserwerte stimmen.



Hallo Armin,
ich benutze die Teststreifen und danach sind meine Wasserwerte gut!



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Aber fast alle Filter die mit Schwämmen oder Bürsten laufen werden auf kurz oder lang Arbeit verursachen.



aber es steht Kompakt, nimmt wenig Platz weg und den Arbeitsaufwand hält sich in Grenzen.


mariohbs schrieb:


> Also Stand heute kann ich den Filter wirklich empfehlen. *Meine Anforderungen* erfüllt er vollständig. Einzig der Formulierung "Langzeitfilter" stehe ich etwas skeptisch gegenüber aber die wirkliche Standzeit ist halt von der Anzahl Module und der Jahreszeit sowie dem "Dreck" von außen abhängig. Im Moment muss ich da einmal die Woche ran, dann sind die Feinfilter dicht. Im letzten Sommer waren es dann so um die 3-4 Wochen bis er "Voll" war.



Und damit kann ich locker leben, im Gegensatz zu dem was wir heute an Aufwand treiben!


----------



## groecamp (16. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich dir einen Tip geben darf... wenn ich so deine Umstände betrachte, dann kann ich dir einen gutgemeinten Tip geben... sitz dich hin.... genieß deinen Teich und such einen Nachbarjungen oder Nachbarrentner... drück dem monatlich 50,-€ in die Hand und lass den die Sauarbeit machen, das ist auf die Dauer billiger... vielleicht ergeben sich auch noch dabei neue soziale Kontakte wo ihr dann miteinander auf den sauberen Teich mit einem Glas __ Wein in der Hand schaut...


----------



## dragsterrobby (16. Mai 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir einen Tip geben darf... wenn ich so deine Umstände betrachte, dann kann ich dir einen gutgemeinten Tip geben... sitz dich hin.... genieß deinen Teich und such einen Nachbarjungen oder Nachbarrentner... drück dem monatlich 50,-€ in die Hand und lass den die Sauarbeit machen, das ist auf die Dauer billiger... vielleicht ergeben sich auch noch dabei neue soziale Kontakte wo ihr dann miteinander auf den sauberen Teich mit einem Glas __ Wein in der Hand schaut...



Blödsinn! 
Möchten ja gerne etwas machen aber es muß für uns eben machbar sein!
Soziale Kontakte haben wir genug aber alle ohne Teich oder Ahnung davon!


----------



## koiteich1 (16. Mai 2016)

dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Hallo Armin,
> ich benutze die Teststreifen und danach sind meine Wasserwerte gut!



Jetzt vielleicht ja aber wenn du nachher ohne Biokammer arbeiten willst ???



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Und damit kann ich locker leben, im Gegensatz zu dem was wir heute an Aufwand treiben!



Ich kenne diese Nature Gart filter nicht deshalb kann ich dir dazu gar nichts sagen was den Arbeitsaufwand angeht.
Gesehen habe ich die schon an Teichen aber allerdings ohne Koi Besatz.
Wenn ich aber lese das die Matten rausgenommen werden und mit dem Kärcher abgespritz werden frage ich mich wie sich da Biologie aufbaut ?


----------



## groecamp (16. Mai 2016)

War ja nur so eine Idee....


----------



## dragsterrobby (16. Mai 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber lese das die Matten rausgenommen werden und mit dem Kärcher abgespritz werden frage ich mich wie sich da Biologie aufbaut ?



Genau, das frage ich mich auch. 
Wahrscheinlich darf man den/die Biofilter nicht mit dem Kärcher machen.


----------



## dragsterrobby (16. Mai 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> War ja nur so eine Idee....


Ich habe deine versteckte Ironie aber erkannt.


----------



## groecamp (16. Mai 2016)

Nee war nicht ironisch gemeint... ich gehöre zu der Gattung Mensch, die sich das Leben nicht unnötig schwer machen... und für Schwämme ausdrücken und ähnliches ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu schad...weil sie viel zu kurz ist


----------



## dragsterrobby (16. Mai 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> und für Schwämme ausdrücken und ähnliches ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu schad...weil sie viel zu kurz ist



Och, ich mach schon gerne noch etwas, bin ja Rentner aber natürlich gibt es auch Sachen die ich nicht mehr schaffe!


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Mai 2016)

Günstiger.TF und Biobehälter mit Helix dahinter....
Keine Schwämme.......
NG Filter und Koi.....kannste vergessen....wird keine Freude bereiten.mit Deinen Einschränkungen.


----------



## mariohbs (16. Mai 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber lese das die Matten rausgenommen werden und mit dem Kärcher abgespritz werden frage ich mich wie sich da Biologie aufbaut ?



Sorry aber da wird gerade etwas verwechselt. Also das "BIO-Modul" liegt ganz unten und ist das Boden- bzw. Auslaufmodul des Filters. Diesen Teil reinige ich nur wenn ich den Filter außer Betrieb nehme. Das Modul selbst ist gefüllt mit einem groben Schaum und sie beschreiben es mit "Oxidationsmodul für den Eiweiß-Abbau".

Regelmäßig reinigen muss man nur die Schwämme im Filtermodul. Da mir das zuviel Arbeit war, habe ich nur noch die Feinfilter im Einsatz, weil man die einfach mal überspült oder halt austauscht - so nach 1-3mal. 

Natürlich frag ich mich auch, was mit den Bakterien im Bodenmodul passiert wenn ich die Pumpe abschalte und den Filter reinige, weshalb ich eigentlich immer Versuch die Pumpe anzulassen und nur die Module rauszuziehen.


----------



## koiteich1 (16. Mai 2016)

Mit einem gebrauchten Trommler wird es mit den max. 1000€ schwierig aber mit einem 50er Vliesfilter kann man gebraucht hinkommen.
Egal mit beiden Filtern könnte Günter auch noch mit 90 Jahren seinen Kaffee am Teich genießen ohne Arbeit.


----------



## koiteich1 (16. Mai 2016)

@mariohbs 

OK kenne den Filter nur vom sehen aber mehr nicht.
Da kam das wohl falsch rüber.
Wenn du die Pumpe ausschaltest beim reinigen sind deine Bakterien binnen einer Stunde hops.
Wie würdest Du die Filterreinigung für Günter mit der Behinderung einschätzen??
und vor allem der Filter zu seiner Teichgröße? (ich bleibe dabei mit dem Filter wird das nichts)
Denn er neigt ja fast zu dem Filter.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Mai 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Pumpe ausschaltest beim reinigen sind deine Bakterien binnen einer Stunde hops.


Schwachsinn. 
Klar gehen ein paar hops, aber lange nicht alle. Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit Schwämme mit dem Kärcher zu säubern. Dabei überleben bestimmt auch noch einige.
Wenn ich meinen Aquarienaußenfilter sauber mache kann das auch schnell mal eine Stunde dauern. Da sind dann auch nicht alle Bakterien hops. 

Das sind Bakterien. Gib denen eine bisschen Feuchtigkeit und schon überleben eine Menge.


----------



## koiteich1 (16. Mai 2016)

Das kann jeder machen wie er lustig ist


----------



## mariohbs (16. Mai 2016)

Hi Armin,

da ich weder Günter noch seine Einschränkungen genau kenne kann ich da kaum etwas einschätzen. Wenn die Bakterien nach ner Stunde hops sind, bin ich mal tiefenentspannt. Ich brauch zwischen 5min für Austausch der Filtermedien und 15min wenn ich diese Abspüle.

Wie erklärt man am besten die möglichen Belastungen.....  Also grundsätzlich würde ich mal sagen, der Schwammfilter (HF-26) war mir zu anstrengend von der Reinigung. Er ist an sich sehr schwer wenn die Schwämme voll sind, allerdings muss man ihn ja nicht runternehmen. Ich habe das nur immer gemacht um ihn zum "Putz-Platz" zu bringen.

Die Feinfilter mit den Matten sind sehr leicht zu handhaben. Sowohl vom Gewicht als auch vom Reinigungsaufwand. Damit Umzugehen bzw. diese zu Reinigen / Auszutauschen traue ich praktisch jedem zu der auch noch um den Teich laufen kann. Vor allem kann man hier wirklich sagen, man kann den Aufwand reduzieren wenn man die Matten immer tauscht, kostet dann aber halt mehr Geld für die Filtermedien. Gerade das könnte dann aber auch positiv sein wenn "Man" selbst grad nicht kann und Frau oder ein Helfer ran muss.

Ich habe ja auch noch den Grobfilter mit Sieb oben drauf, da ist aktuell einmal am Tag schauen und kurz mit der Bürste drüber schon angebracht. Allerdings gilt auch hier, wenn ich das grad nicht will oder kann, nehm ich den einfach raus und hab nur die Organik-Matten drin. Reinigen tue ich das Sieb eigentlich nur mit ner kleinen Handbürste. Also Deckel auf, überbürsten und an der Seite die Algen rausfallen lassen. Keine 5min Aufwand.

Was die Teichgröße angeht, da kann ich nichts sagen. Ich habe 14.000L, Wasserwerte und Sicht sind Topp. Allerdings kann man ja notfalls auch 2 von den Filtern nebeneinander stellen. Wäre dann immer noch unter 1000,- € je nach Ausbaustufe.

Also wie gesagt, ich kann nur für mich sprechen aber ich bin mit dem Filter total zufrieden. Vor allem aber, dass ich die Module jederzeit umstellen kann finde ich einfach klasse.

Ergänzung: Was ich auch gut finde ist, dass der Filter nie "überlaufen" kann. Sind die Medien voll, läuft das Wasser einfach auf die nächste Stufe und final halt unten raus. Also selbst wenn man mal nicht sauber machen kann oder will passiert da "nichts" außer das nichts mehr gefiltert wird.

LG
Mario


----------



## dragsterrobby (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich danke euch erstmal allen für eure Einschätzungen.
Wir werden alles berücksichtigen und für uns abwägen, was möglich ist vom Arbeitsaufwand her.
Wir haben ja auch noch einen Sohn, der aber viel auf Montage ist (Photovoltaikanlagen) aber wir wollen es alleine schaffen, zumindestens solange es meine Gesundheit zuläßt. Es gibt hier ja auch noch mehr zu tun als nur der Teich bei 10000qm Gründstück, ist zwar alles Pflegeleicht da 9 Schafe den größten Teil des Rasens mähen. 
Den Rest mach ich mit dem Rasenträcker.
In diesem Sinn, nochmal vielen Dank euch, ich melde mich wieder wenn ich aus dem Krankenhaus bin, zur vierteljählichen Kontrolluntersuchung meiner Lunge.


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2016)

Alles Gute Günter ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## dragsterrobby (18. Mai 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Alles Gute Günter ...



Danke Helmut,
ist nichts schlimmes, nur zur Kontrolle!


----------

